# Op 5t



## billubakra (May 17, 2018)

Hi,

My friend wants to sell his op5t. 8gigs+128gigs black. Bought in January last week. Invoice, box+all accessories included, 2 original op cases, 1 otter box, 1 set of dbrand skin will come with it. How much should he quote the price? If anyone's interested here then please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2018)

30k for the package seems okay


----------



## billubakra (May 17, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 30k for the package seems okay


Any other website like olx?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Any other website like olx?


try Sahivalue
if the phone condition is brand new then u will get 29~30k


----------



## billubakra (May 18, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> try Sahivalue
> if the phone condition is brand new then u will get 29~30k


28k as per that site. My friend is asking around 30-32k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> 28k as per that site. My friend is asking around 30-32k.


If he's selling it to buy Oneplus 6, ask him to wait till they launch 7T


----------



## billubakra (May 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If he's selling it to buy Oneplus 6, ask him to wait till they launch 7T


Nope. He's getting the S8+. Op phones are trash.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> 28k as per that site. My friend is asking around 30-32k.


if some buyer who is not a geek or if your friend has gr8 negotiation skills then it will be sold @30~32k


----------



## billubakra (Jun 4, 2018)

@Zangetsu
Brother many websites are quoting him a max of 22k now including sahivalue and that too will be confirmed after the phone reaches them. The rest are quoting like 14-18k. No one is buying this junk in the offline market.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @Zangetsu
> Brother many websites are quoting him a max of 22k now including sahivalue and that too will be confirmed after the phone reaches them. The rest are quoting like 14-18k. No one is buying this junk in the offline market.


People think accessories should be free with the phone. They don't care about how expensive those may be.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 4, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> People think accessories should be free with the phone. They don't care about how expensive those may be.


Forget about accessories, considering only what came with the box the price seems too less.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 4, 2018)

With OP6 out starting at 35k nobody will buy OP5T for 30k. 26k to 28k  is much more reasonable. Ask your friend to try in his local facebook group. If somebody is ready to give 28k , just sell it before the phone loses value even more. Electronics lose value fast especially Phones.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 4, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> With OP6 out starting at 35k nobody will buy OP5T for 30k. 26k to 28k  is much more reasonable. Ask your friend to try in his local facebook group. If somebody is ready to give 28k , just sell it before the phone loses value even more. Electronics lose value fast especially Phones.


True that. But no one buys this phone, hell most people haven't heard about this phone who are not much connected to yt or the digital world. I told him to keep this phone as a secondary unit but way too many issues with it.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> True that. But no one buys this phone, hell most people haven't heard about this phone who are not much connected to yt or the digital world. I told him to keep this phone as a secondary unit but way too many issues with it.



May I know the issues you are referring to? Some of my friends have 5T and they seem very happy with its overall performance.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 18, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> May I know the issues you are referring to? Some of my friends have 5T and they seem very happy with its overall performance.


WORST camera, google oil paint effect. EIS is a joke. When users asked them regarding an update for the camera since the 5t and 6 have almost the same camera except OIS, their official reply on twitter was no more camera updates for the 5t especially the front portrait camera.
Paint chipping issue. Even 10k phones have good finish.
Blocking of softwares like SHealth.
No HD streaming for Netflix out of the box. For this you are supposed to visit a customer care centre and get it activated for free, some L1 thing. But we have only 1 cc centre in our state and that is like 400 kms away in other city. When my friend called them, they said they don't have the machine to activate the same.
There are tons of other bugs like hotspot stops working, others folder consuming 40+gbs etc.
With every update op is including bloatware apps. Some can be deleted, some can't be.
About performance sure if you have 8 gigs of ram then any phone will be "fast". But this phone is supposed to be "fast" since it is stock.
Op is clone of CRApple. It is only successful because of their marketing gimmicks and paid yt reviews. Hell they are "sponsoring" tons of reviews etc. on xda also these days.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 27, 2018)

billubakra said:


> WORST camera, google oil paint effect. EIS is a joke. When users asked them regarding an update for the camera since the 5t and 6 have almost the same camera except OIS, their official reply on twitter was no more camera updates for the 5t especially the front portrait camera.
> Paint chipping issue. Even 10k phones have good finish.
> Blocking of softwares like SHealth.
> No HD streaming for Netflix out of the box. For this you are supposed to visit a customer care centre and get it activated for free, some L1 thing. But we have only 1 cc centre in our state and that is like 400 kms away in other city. When my friend called them, they said they don't have the machine to activate the same.
> ...


I am using 5t and half of the issues you mentioned are non existence. Paint chipping only occurs if you use the case that came with the phone. They never include any bloatware in updates, name any if you are really using the device.
Camera oil paint issue is there unfortunately. Also 5 and 5t are getting front cam portrait mode.

It seems you really hate OP. Because you are not even using the phone and criticizing it. 

Sent from my OnePlus 5T using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2018)

@RohanM
_I am using 5t and half of the issues you mentioned are non existence._
BUGplus fanboy eh? Ever tried searching for it in their community? Tons of users are complaining about the same.

_Paint chipping only occurs if you use the case that came with the phone._
So, that means they are supplying faulty cases? This issue happened with people who are using 3rd party cases also. So, all cases are bad?

_They never include any bloatware in updates, name any if you are really using the device._
Google Pay is one of them which cannot be deleted. And tons of icons pack etc. which were included in the Oreo update. The latter could be deleted though.
_
Camera oil paint issue is there unfortunately. Also 5 and 5t are getting front cam portrait mode._
Did you ever check their community? They have cleared it on twitter that no front cam portrait for the 5 and 5t.

_It seems you really hate OP. Because you are not even using the phone and criticizing it. _
A very close friend of mine is. I was on the verge of buying the same few months back. It seems that you are a fanboy.
Let's get ready to rumble.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2018)

I hope the issues of 5T are resolved in OP6


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> I hope the issues of 5T are resolved in OP6


Most of the issues are software related. They can easily be resolved in the 5t but they won't do it because it will impact the sales of the 6. Same reason they are not bringing front portrait camera to the 5t.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 27, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @RohanM
> _I am using 5t and half of the issues you mentioned are non existence._
> BUGplus fanboy eh? Ever tried searching for it in their community? Tons of users are complaining about the same.
> 
> ...


This proves you don't use the device at all.

1. There are only 3 icon packs, one plus, round, square which are there since nougat days.

2. There is no Google pay installed with any of the OTA.

3. You need to search the forum instead of telling others, paint chipping happens due to stock case only.

I am not a fan boy at all, see my signature, this is my first OP device. 

Sent from my OnePlus 5T using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2018)

RohanM said:


> This proves you don't use the device at all.
> 
> 1. There are only 3 icon packs, one plus, round, square which are there since nougat days.
> 
> ...



See how conveniently you ignored the points and zeroed down to only 3.

Yes I don't. I was about to buy but then checked my friend's phone so saved my money.

It had many preinstalled apps after the oreo update. They are all under app manager.
I don't think you have the latest ota then.
Let's agree with you then for a second. So, why is BUGplus denying changing/repairing of the back panel if it was caused by the case which they included in the box?

No thanks. I will judge you by your replies and not by your signature. But then again whom am I to judge you, right? Peace.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 27, 2018)

billubakra said:


> See how conveniently you ignored the points and zeroed down to only 3.
> 
> Yes I don't. I was about to buy but then checked my friend's phone so saved my money.
> 
> ...


Check the attached screenshot, I have the latest update.

Check your friends phone, he must have installed all the bloat. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180627/3818eaad9d8e14577b7fe77e9a8411cb.jpg

Sent from my OnePlus 5T using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2018)

RohanM said:


> Check the attached screenshot, I have the latest update.
> 
> Check your friends phone, he must have installed all the bloat. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180627/3818eaad9d8e14577b7fe77e9a8411cb.jpg
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5T using Tapatalk


Ok


----------

